# [Latex] Umwandeln von png in eps

## musv

Hallo, 

ich schreib grad an einem größeren Dokument. Das Format ist vorgegeben (Koma-Script). D.h. compiliert wird mit latex, pdflatex ist nicht möglich. 

Problem: 

In das Dokument kommen diverse Screenshots mit rein. Die liegen als jpg und png vor. Jetzt hab ich die alle in eps umgewandelt, was aber dazu führt, dass die Bilder einfach nur fürchterlich aussehen. Mir ist klar, dass man keine Verbesserung der Qualität erreicht, wenn man eine Bitmapgrafik in irgendwas anderes konvertiert. Aber die Qualität ist spürbar schlechter geworden. Wenn ich mir die eps-Bilder in einem Viewer (gv) schon vor Einbindung ins Latex ansehe, sieht das fürchterlich verpixelt aus. 

Was hab ich versucht: 

1. Gimp: 

Datei laden -> Speichern unter -> datei.eps

In Latex: \includegraphics[scale=1]{datei.eps}

2. Gimp:

Datei laden -> Druckgröße -> DPI-Zahl erhöhen (von 72 auf 144) -> Speichern unter -> datei.eps

3. Gimp:

Datei laden -> Drucken -> In Datei drucken -> Postscript -> Ausgabe.eps

(Das erzeugt mir gleich eine ganze Seite mit dem Bild in der Mitte in schlechter Qualität.)

4. Imagemagick:

convert datei.png datei.eps

Alle 4 Varianten erzeugen ein gleich schlechtes Ergebnis.

Woran merke ich, dass die Qualität miserabel ist: 

Auf dem Screenshot im png-Format kann man die Schrift problemlos lesen, bei Betrachtung des eps ist das nicht mehr möglich. 

Was will ich erreichen:

Dass das eps wenigstens annähernd so aussieht wie das originale png.

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> Das Format ist vorgegeben (Koma-Script). D.h. compiliert wird mit latex, pdflatex ist nicht möglich.

 

Wieso ist pdflatex nicht möglich? (Koma-Script ist das schön egal, und auch wenn Du pstricks benötigst, gibt es workarounds wie pst-pdf).

----------

## Necoro

Sieht nur die eps im Betrachter so abstrus aus, oder auch im fertigen Dokument?

----------

## musv

Vielleicht ist es Einbildung, aber mit Inkscape scheint es besser auszusehen. Und bei 4-facher Vergrößerung sieht's komischerweise auch wieder gut aus. Auch der Acroread zeigt's ganz brauchbar an.

mv: Bei pdflatex werden mir die Bilder nicht angezeigt. Und teilweise sind die nach Layout schon vorgegeben, weswegen ich aufgrund der Menge keine Lust hab, die alle nochmals umzuwandeln. Und ja, pstricks (psfrag) verwende ich reichlich. Das wäre ebenfalls zuviel Arbeit, wenn ich das nochmals ändern müsste.

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> Und ja, pstricks (psfrag) verwende ich reichlich. Das wäre ebenfalls zuviel Arbeit, wenn ich das nochmals ändern müsste.

 

Den TeX-Code müsstest Du dazu nicht ändern (also ist es auch egal, wieviel von pstricks Du benutzt): Du müsstest nur das pst-pdf-Paket einbinden und Dein TeX-Aufrufschema etwas ändren (z.B. ein geeignetes Makefile oder Script schreiben), um erst mit latex die Bilder zu erstellen, diese dann mit dvips+ps2pdf in ein neues File zu konvertieren und erst dann das eigentliche File mit pdflatex zu übersetzen.

 *Quote:*   

> Bei pdflatex werden mir die Bilder nicht angezeigt

 

Huch? Du bindest z.B. jpg's mit graphicx und pdflatex ein, und acroread zeigt Dir im Ergebnis die jpg's nicht an? In dem Fall würde ich darauf tippen, dass die jpg's irgendwie defekt sind, z.B. falsche Informationen in den Headern enthalten - was auch erklären würde, weshalb kein Programm sie tadellos konvertiert bekommt.

----------

## musv

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bei pdflatex werden mir die Bilder nicht angezeigt 
> 
> Huch? Du bindest z.B. jpg's mit graphicx und pdflatex ein, und acroread zeigt Dir im Ergebnis die jpg's nicht an? In dem Fall würde ich darauf tippen, dass die jpg's irgendwie defekt sind, z.B. falsche Informationen in den Headern enthalten - was auch erklären würde, weshalb kein Programm sie tadellos konvertiert bekommt.

 

Bei dem Dokument handelt es sich um meine Diplomarbeit. Dazu gibt's an meiner Uni eine Vorlage. Das Logo der Uni wird grundsätzlich erstmal nur als eps mitgeliefert. Die anderen Bilder sind eine Mischung aus jpg, png und dia. Gerade die von mir erstellten Grafiken in Dia kann ich da halt sehr einfach als eps abspeichern. Die jpg-Bilder werden deswegen nicht eingeblendet, weil ich in den Dateien bei includegraphics die Dateinamen mit Endung eps angegeben hab. 

Da der Abgabetermin Ende diesen Monats ist, will ich da keine Änderungen mehr in der Struktur des eh schon viel zu unübersichtlichen Konstrukts vornehmen.

----------

## franzf

Meiner Erfahrung nach legt sich die schlechte Qualität wieder beim Drucken.

Liegt wahrscheinlich darnan, dass da noch antialiasing hinzukommt, und gv/okular/kpdf/... das bei Grafiken (speziell eps) nicht optimal machen.

Kann da aber auch falsch liegen  :Razz: 

ALso mal eine Seite testweise ausdrucken (gibst die doch in gedruckter Form ab, oder?), und schauen.

Und wenn du die .eps noch nach .pdf konvertierst, kannst du das Bild ohne Endung einbinden, und es ist wurscht ob du jetzt latex oder pdflatex verwendest.

----------

